# Alizonne Diet



## MUMBALL (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi, I am new to Diabetes and am a type 2.  Just before I was diagnosed I started a very strict diet called the Alizonne diet, which stopped once I was diagnosed a few weeks ago.  I have now decided to try it again and was wondering if anyone had been on this diet and did they have much success?

Thanks


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't heard of that one (and don't have time to look it up now).  could you post a quick idiot guide?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 13, 2013)

_Hi Mumball

First of all welcome to the forum, good to have you on board and hope you get some support and make some friends along the way as many of us have here!
From what I have read about this diet http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=1263825
I must admit I wouldn't go near it. I (my opinion only) don't believe in faddy diets and although I am part of a slimming group but it's not based on meal replacements. It is about a change of lifestyle and eating in moderation,portion control, exchanging foods that have a negative effect on me and replacing them with ones that work.

I do appreciate we are all individual and not everything works the same for us all so if this is your chosen route Mumball good luck and I do wish you all the very best. Keep us posted on your journey_


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2013)

I found this description of the diet from someone trying it:



> Its a controlled diet that you do through a clinic.
> You have 5 meals a day made up by food packets you get from them. Alot are vile but i have found a couple i like so am sticking with them. You also have salad at lunch and veg at night. You cant have any alcohol, fizzy drinks, infact you cant have most things. It feels like zero tolerance but it at least means i do not have to worry about what i can and cant have.



I think what I would say is, is a diet like this the best thing to embark on when you are new to diabetes? I say this because, whilst it may help you lose weight, it won't help you work out what 'proper' and more normal food you can tolerate well and what may have a negative impact on your blood sugar levels, so you may be effectively postponing gaining experience about your preferred regular diet for rapid weight loss. I would be interested to know what the constituents of the food packets are, and how much carbohydrate they contain - what may be beneficial for someone without diabetes may not work well for a person with diabetes.

I'm not knocking it as I know next to nothing about it, but there may be some questions you need to ask about its suitability for you currently, also with respect to your medication which may need to be adjusted. 

p.s. I see that Sazzaroo spotted the same reference as me!


----------



## MUMBALL (Feb 14, 2013)

I have found this on the same website http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/....php?t=1263825


Quote:  





> "You do not stop eating completely, I eat loads of vegs everyday.
> 
> It is done in 7 stages and all of it is done with the care of a doctor. You go through all different things including looking at why you gained weight and you are expected to maintain your weight for a year on a once monthly check up before being signed off.
> 
> ...



Having found the above I am more determined to go back and start the diet again. 

If it hadn't been for the fact that I had to have blood tests before I started the Alizonne diet I would not have known, as it was the Alizonne Doctor that first told me he thought I had type 2 dibetes and to go to see my own GP.

I will keep you all posted as to my weight loss!!  And so you all know that I am not going to cheat my starting weight is 11st and 5 lbs!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

MUMBALL said:


> Having found the above I am more determined to go back and start the diet again.
> 
> If it hadn't been for the fact that I had to have blood tests before I started the Alizonne diet I would not have known, as it was the Alizonne Doctor that first told me he thought I had type 2 dibetes and to go to see my own GP.
> 
> I will keep you all posted as to my weight loss!!  And so you all know that I am not going to cheat my starting weight is 11st and 5 lbs!!



Good luck!  Don't forget to add your losses to the Total Group weightloss thread:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=33331


Do let your GP know though, as I said earlier your medication may need to be adjusted as it may not be suitable for the type of diet you are embarking on.


----------



## MUMBALL (Feb 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good luck!  Don't forget to add your losses to the Total Group weightloss thread:
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=33331
> 
> ...



Thanks I will!!


----------



## PJTYPE1 (Sep 20, 2013)

*I am on the Alizonne Diet*

I know this post is a little old, but I am on this diet.

Whilst you are restricted to sachets for the first phase you do add in normal food so by the time you complete the diet you are fully on normal food and learning progressively a healthy lifestyle.

I am eating huge amounts of veg and salad and certainly learning what raises my blood sugar.

The key part of the diet is keeping blood sugars stabilized.

They would not accept me on the diet as a diabetic without agreement from my consultant so I do feel that they are thoroughly checking out the medical implications.  I am also in daily contact with the Doctor from Alizonne as I have just started and we are closely monitoring blood sugars and adjusting diabetic medication accordingly.

I have lost half a stone in just under a week which is absolutely amazing for me as normally I find it incredibly difficult to loose weight - another positive is it's teaching me to eat frequently and be more structured - I'm a terrible meal skipper always trying to loose weight but just putting my body into starvation mode.

Anyway, it's early days so impossible for me to say if I would recommend or not recommend this diet but would say it's worth a read for those who like me wanted to change their lifestyles long term.

PJ


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 20, 2013)

> The key part of the diet is keeping blood sugars stabilized.



Surely that's the key to any diet? Have you tried a bit of spam that's quite good?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello PJTYPE1, I'm glad you've found something that works for you.  I chose a different approach, but also achieved a healthy lifestyle and a much healthier me.  Keep at it, it is worth the effort.


----------

